# Bucks to Use Alternate Court for 4 Games



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Milwaukee Bucks will wear a black alternate jersey for 4 games this year, but that's not all. They will be playing those games on a unique alternate court as well. Here's pictures of the alts.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The four games they will use the court will be 12/9 vs LAC, 1/12 vs CHI, 2/22 vs LAL, and 3/6 vs OKC.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bucks press release:



> With the addition of a second court, the Bucks are now the first team in the NBA to feature an alternate court design to complement the alternate uniform. The Fear the Deer court shares the same design philosophy as the new uniforms, with the logos and color palette stripped down to keep the focus squarely on the team


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love both.


----------

